# Samsung Galaxy Golden Dual Screen Android Flip Phone Now Available in India for Rs. 49900!



## Empirial (Oct 28, 2013)

Samsung launched the Galaxy Golden, the company’s latest smartphone with dual displays in Korea back in August. Now the phone is available is available for pre-order from online retailer Flipkart and is available for purchase from Infibeam. The Galaxy Golden (GT-I9230) has a similar specifications as the Korean version including a dual 3.7 inch (800 x 480 pixels) Super AMOLED displays, 1.7 GHz dual-core Snapdragon processor and Android 4.2 (Jelly Bean). It has a 8-megapixel rear camera with LED flash and a 1.9 megapixel camera. However this lacks 4G support present in the Korean version of the Galaxy Golden (SHV-E400).

Soure : Samsung Galaxy Golden dual screen Android flip phone now available in India for Rs. 49900

Now even Blackberry Z30 looks like a VFM device to me


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW 

Best VFM device EVER.


----------



## theserpent (Oct 28, 2013)

OMG! Samsung why did u release it now?Dam


----------



## randomuser111 (Oct 28, 2013)

Go Home Samsung, You're drunk


----------



## saswat23 (Oct 28, 2013)

useless device at 50k


----------



## rakesh_ic (Oct 28, 2013)

I would buy 2 of them and use them to break my head (hitting with one in each hand) and then may be run on the road naked.. yes sammy!! you are thinking right - I should be mad enough to buy that "phone" of yours


----------



## RohanM (Oct 28, 2013)

I would rather buy a second hand maruti 800....


----------



## bhvm (Oct 28, 2013)

what a idiotic design!!! 
I thought the displays were side by side and we could enjoy multi tasking like dual monitor PC   .
why the keys again? 
what a shame!


----------



## RohanM (Oct 28, 2013)

I think there is a typo... It must be 4990 /-


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 28, 2013)

RohanM said:


> I think there is a typo... It must be 4990 /-



^ i think Samsung is trolling again


----------



## Nerevarine (Oct 28, 2013)

believe it or not, some people purchase these devices just because they can


----------



## funskar (Oct 29, 2013)

Nerevarine said:


> believe it or not, some people purchase these devices just because they can



+1


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeh kya *****yapa hai?


----------



## shreymittal (Oct 29, 2013)

Go home Samsung you're high 
Now iPhone 5s seems to be VFM to me. Seriously this is ridiculous


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

is all I can say.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Oct 29, 2013)

smartphone market nowadays in turning out to be hilarious..49900


----------



## vijju6091 (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> is all I can say.



1000k Likes from my side ....


----------



## root.king (Oct 29, 2013)

rakesh_ic said:


> I would buy 2 of them and use them to break my head (hitting with one in each hand) and then may be run on the road naked.. yes sammy!! you are thinking right - I should be mad enough to buy that "phone" of yours





RohanM said:


> I would rather buy a second hand maruti 800....





bhvm said:


> what a idiotic design!!!
> I thought the displays were side by side and we could enjoy multi tasking like dual monitor PC   .
> why the keys again?
> what a shame!





RohanM said:


> I think there is a typo... It must be 4990 /-





Nerevarine said:


> believe it or not, some people purchase these devices just because they can



Nothing to comment, you guys r fast :thumbup:


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

Seriously Samsung, its the best you can come up with for a 50K phone. Mobile world in in $hitstorm for sure.


----------



## sam_738844 (Oct 29, 2013)

"it is a very good phone, very good..."

-- Ambani Brothers & Sons


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

They launch it for 50k and in the next 3 weeks prices will go down say 3k and than in another few weeks another price cut and by the end of the year same will be available for 25k.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2013)

$hadow said:


> They launch it for 50k and in the next 3 weeks prices will go down say 3k and than in another few weeks another price cut and by the end of the year same will be available for 25k.



And still it won't be worth it.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

gameranand said:


> And still it won't be worth it.


Exactly


----------



## Desmond (Oct 29, 2013)

Oh my God! Why!?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 29, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Oh my God! Why!?


By the end of the year the price go down the flagship device becomes more or less a mid range device with the specs which looks just average. I had a similar experience with my s3.


----------



## lywyre (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> By the end of the year the price go down the flagship device becomes more or less a mid range device with the specs which looks just average. I had a similar experience with my s3.



I guess he was exclaiming to the OP


----------



## Desmond (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> By the end of the year the price go down the flagship device becomes more or less a mid range device with the specs which looks just average. I had a similar experience with my s3.





lywyre said:


> I guess he was exclaiming to the OP



I can understand coming up with a new device with better features, I cannot why they made it dual screen, clamshell and put hardware buttons?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 30, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> I can understand coming up with a new device with better features, I cannot why they made it dual screen, clamshell and put hardware buttons?



Every time samsung development team sit together for a new device they say to each other "aj kuch toofani karte hain" .  And things like this happens.


----------



## Empirial (Oct 30, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Every time samsung development team sit together for a new device they say to each other "aj kuch toofani karte hain" .  And things like this happens.



True
And whenever Samsung R&D team is Prohibited from using Washroom due to Suspicious Activities. Such concepts are conceived out of sheer Frustration


----------



## ujjwal007 (Oct 30, 2013)

soon the phones will be costing in lakhs
soon we will be talking like this..
santa : hey buddy i got a samsung s10 for 1 lakh do you like it? 
banta : oh.. NO its too big.. i love my iphone 10s which i got for 1.5 lakh hope you like it too


----------



## ankush28 (Oct 30, 2013)

But WTH samsung releases one phone each 1-2 week


----------

